
Ask HN: Is anybody facing issues with GoDaddy DNS - pritambarhate
From past hour or so we are facing issues to connect to domains which are using GoDaddy DNS. I checked from some AWS servers too. It seems that from Asia we are not able to connect to GoDaddy DNS.<p>From some servers in AWS Singapore region:<p>ping ns73.domaincontrol.com
ping ns74.domaincontrol.com<p>Results in Unknown host exception.<p>But from US region the ping works.<p>Is anybody else also facing similar issues?
======
jenkstom
Yes. From a Singapore Digital Ocean instance I cannot lookup domains (using
dig) for the company I work for that have DNS hosted by godaddy.com. I am able
to resolve some personal domains hosted on custom DNS servers. Weird.

A dig +trace works fine until it times out at godaddy:

dig: couldn't get address for 'pdns03.domaincontrol.com': no more

------
shashwat986
Yes. My personal website has been down for more than an hour now.

